# First story... in a long time!



## Nova (Dec 29, 2009)

It's been a while since I've actually written! I hope I haven't gotten too shabby... Featuring me and my horse.. 

Mackenzie Stevenson flicked her hands against her favorite navy long sleeved shirt; the one she would frequently wear to the barn. She hunched over her broad shoulders and looked up slightly, diagonally-cut bangs falling in front of her dark brown eyes. She patted Ricko's dark bay nose, he was the horse in the stall next to hers. The eleven year old girl smiled as her large pinto stuck his head out of the stall. Mackenzie's short, English instructor smiled and waved, curly, short and dark hair poked out of her favorite hat as the older lady shivvered in her trademark olive green puffy jacket. *"Hello, Louise!"* the girl smiled and called, waving to her using her left arm. Harley nudged her shoulder. *"Yes, yes. You didn't think I would forget you, I hope?*" 
The seven year old Dutch Warmblood Thoroughbred cross snorted and stepped back as his best friend slid the heavy door open. She patted the large horses muscular neck and scratched his poll, resulting in the horse arching his neck awkwardly to the side. *"Dooohhh, jjyesshh, jou haven't gotten da comfy ear-scratch in a while, huhh?" *the horse nickered.

Walking over to the corner of the stall, Mackenzie turned the digits on her lock. It clicked, and the locker swung open. Harley walked over and shoved his face into her treat-bag which she accidentally left open. "*Harley! Get out of there!*" The horse nickered as it burrowed through the small duffle bag. "*Thats enough, fatty. You're finally fit, and you've already gotten grain today, so get out of there*!" She tapped him on his neck with her new dressage whip. *"Get! You aren't allowed five-million treats."*
The horse lumbered away and dismally shoved his head into his bright green grain bucket; letting out a grunt, longing for more tasty grain. Mackenzie giggled at her horses near-human disposition. "*Harley, you're one silly horse.*" She reached into her bag and pulled out one of her horses favorite treat, a peppermint patty. She tossed it into the bucket and in return Harley neighed, downing the small treat in mere seconds. 

Mackenzie walked over to her horses head and slipped a black leather halter onto him, the white halter fuzzy resting on his poll. She had bought this for Harley with her Christmas money for when she finally received him and was happy that he liked it. Clipping the golden chain onto his leadrope, she hastily tied a quick-release knot into the orange twine braided onto a metal ring. Giving Harley a quick peck on his nose she slid open his stall door slightly and slipped out, running to the first tack room. Her locker was across from her best friend Chloe's. She quickly turned the digits into her combination and the blue locker opened. Mackenzie grabbed her cherry-red saddle, girth, waffle pad, and bridle and ran into her stall again. She put the new waffle pad in front of her horses withers just an inch, then placed her saddle on. 

Harley neighed loudly and nickered as a short, gray Connemara pony was led in a pink halter by Chloe, Mackenzie's best friend. "*Hi, Chlo!*" The 11 year old girl waved to her short friend, who was circling her pony in the crossties. "*How's Harley being?*" Chloe asked, clipping ties onto the ponies halter. "*Fine, I guess. He got into my duffle bag again!"* 
"*So then I guess nothings new with him, huh. Same old Harley, time and time again."* Chloe said with a laugh. "*How's Dreamcatcher?*" Mackenzie requested. "*She's okay. Shanna bit her on the shoulder so Dreami kicked her, and then Shanna reared and charged at Dreamcatcher, but as soon as I walked into the paddock they stopped.*" 
"*Poor Dreami! Shanna is usually so nice, I wonder whats gotten into her*." "*Well whatever it is, Shanna better quit it. This bite looks like it hurt!"* Chloe gently touched it, and Dreamcatcher shuddered. "*Sorry, Dreami! I'll put some polysporin on it after the lesson. That should help."*

Mackenzie grabbed a standing martingale from the hook in her stall locker and put it around her horses thick neck, attaching it to the girth. She equipped a breastplate to the girth and her saddle, then quickly grabbing her bridle she slipped it over Harley's head. She tightened the noseband up to the third hole and 

to be finished haha


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's great so far.


----------



## Nova (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks. That means a lot from a exceptional rider like you! I read your story and its amazing!


----------

